# Irish Moss Peat



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

My local garden centre is selling 56 litre bags of irish moss peat. Various threads say it is safe to use but works better mixed with another substrate. Ive only ever used coco fibre alone, does anyone else use it and how do you like it compared to coco fibre?


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I use Irish Moss Peat, I just mix some vermiculite in. I've never had problems with it, whatever species I keep on it. 
I don't get on with coco fibre at all, it always goes mouldy for me.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Sylvi said:


> I use Irish Moss Peat, I just mix some vermiculite in. I've never had problems with it, whatever species I keep on it.
> I don't get on with coco fibre at all, it always goes mouldy for me.


I don't have mould issues with coco fibre, its more of a value for money issue. A £3 brick makes 8-10 litres whereas the moss peat is £4.99 for 56 litres so theres a massive difference in price per litre of substrate.


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

peat is best avoided as it cannot be sourced by sustainable means, we are destroying vast areas of natural habitat for it and wiping out vast numbers of native species in the UK and further abroad, just for a bit of dirt.

I bought 75L of coir for £17 last year, including postage - you dont have to buy it in little blocks with lizards on, goto your local garden centre or check ebay and other websites


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

CloudForest said:


> peat is best avoided as it cannot be sourced by sustainable means, we are destroying vast areas of natural habitat for it and wiping out vast numbers of native species in the UK and further abroad, just for a bit of dirt.
> 
> I bought 75L of coir for £17 last year, including postage - you dont have to buy it in little blocks with lizards on, goto your local garden centre or check ebay and other websites


I know that mate. Im asking if it can be used safe that's all, as im sure I wont be the only person on here who uses/used it. Im well aware of the environmental issue.:2thumb:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

There's other stuff too though such as potting soil and organic composts - perhaps some of these will have peat in them, I don't know, but it probably isn't pure peat - Also, if you have a garden, you can just go and dig a bit of ordinary soil up as and when required


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

Never found any spiders in the wild living on Irish moss peat type soils but found plenty living in soil very similar to coir

try rehydrating moss peat once it has dried out:lol2:

R


----------



## Emotionlessness (Mar 4, 2014)

I live in Ireland and use it by itself with no problems, the only thing you have to watch for is mold.

Also I saw someone suggested potting soil, I would keep away from that as that usually has harmful chemicals added into it.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'd avoid peat for environmental reasons. It's also pretty acidic, which is why it doesn't go mouldy, though I don't think that's likely an issue. 

But yeah, not really sustainable, and there's loads better options. A simple organic potting compost does pretty nicely. Can't say I'm sure whether it matters if it's organic or not, and I don't think they put pesticides in compost because why would they? But better safe than sorry.

Coir works well, and you can mix it with soil, clay, sand or leaf litter to give a more aesthetically pleasing or stable or whatever substrate. It's cheap, it comes dehydrated, stores well once you get the hang of splitting the bricks (split lengthways using a butter knife or screwdriver or whatever, mind your fingers though) so you can use a small amount at a time, as and when you need it.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

The only reason I asked the question if it was suitable was because it was recommended by someone who works at the garden centre. I only went to get a few plant pots for hides and he asked what substrate I use. When I said coco fibre he said "we have moss peat for sale now and we sell loads of it to spider and scorpion owners". When I saw how much you get for the price compared to coco fibre that's when I thought I would ask here.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

I mix it 50/50 with top soil bought from B&Q


----------



## MaskFac3 (Dec 2, 2011)

Get it and use it for carnivorous plants, I cant find it anywhere round here xD


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

angelarachnid said:


> Never found any tarantulas in the wild living on Irish moss peat type soils but found plenty living in soil very similar to coir
> 
> try rehydrating moss peat once it has dried out:lol2:
> 
> R


Fixed :Na_Na_Na_Na:

There's plenty of real spiders in bogs and on peat marshes.


----------

